# (Solved) Google Market issue with ICS



## jericko (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello, I am having a issue with the Google Market, was wondering if anyone else was having the same thing.

1st, all my apps are missing in the Google Market. And when I go to the web portal from my PC, when I had CM7 installed, it saw my TP as "HP Touchpad" but under CM9 it now saw "Unknown Cm_tenderloin" and when I try and push apps to install it says Device has not connected to market in awhile.

Also, I am running everything stock, no DPI hacks or anything like that.

Just wondering if anyone knows a fix

Thanks
Jason

EDIT
I tried using Market Dr in TB with no luck, but I did get the issue resolved:

I just removed one of the apps I had installed that Market did not see (ES File Explorer app), then went to the Market and installed it from scratch, and now all my apps show in the market.


----------



## Nokua (Jan 30, 2012)

I intended to start a new thread regarding Google Market but since he created one, I might post my problem here. It is completely different from his. I did tried to search this issue on this forum and wasn't able but found one in the XDA forum but no one has replied him so far or no solution for it, maybe you guys can help . I installed GApps and ICS yesterday and everything works fine and great! One thing is though, when I try to download an app from Google Market, it never download, same thing goes with downloading files form the browser. Initially, downloading files through browser worked but after 2-3 downloads its stopped working. Any way to fix this issue?


----------



## serverull (Dec 16, 2011)

My Market stopped working correctly today as well. Can't install via the web. Apps missing again. I do have the 132dpi market fix installed. It worked great until today.

When I try to buy something it comes up with "An error occurred. Please try again."

I can still download free stuff that is showing up.


----------



## djgravity88 (Jan 25, 2012)

According to Dalingrin the market will not work properly with anything but 120 or 160 dpi. It is in the read me on rootzwiki with the instructions and downloads for CM9.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokua (Jan 30, 2012)

I am using 160 DPI and unable to download anything form the market and files from the browser.


----------



## jericko (Jan 28, 2012)

I have not changed my DPI at all.


----------

